# Lee Precision Customer Service



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I spoke with "Cathy"on Friday , explained to her that my plastic hopper on my old style powder disc dispenser had stripped threads on a setup I just acquired. In other words-used and abused.

She said she would send one out , and would I kindly give her a shipping address.

They emailed me twice now.

The tracking # says it's been processed through the Grand Rapids USPS yesterday at 14:27

I should have it tomorrow, all for no charge.

That's good service.

I posted this since I read other people complain about Lee's Customer Service.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Been dealing with Lee Precision for a long time (30 years+) and I've never had a problem!

Good People!

SSGT


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They are slow, I may have bought and sold 4 pistols since I called


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Never had a problem with them or their speed of delivery. I've also never had a problem with their customer service either but then only used it once.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

joec said:


> Never had a problem with them or their speed of delivery. I've also never had a problem with their customer service either but then only used it once.


Tongue in cheek comment I made.


----------

